# Ipod integration kit-2010 Maxima



## art2go (Feb 22, 2011)

Has anyone installed a Neoprolink-podnisv215 ipod integration kit?
If yes, does it work and how difficult was it to install?


----------



## dee.signs (May 11, 2009)

I installed a integration kit into my 07' max. It isn't quite like replacing the factory stereo and then having all the sweet interfaces. It might be a little better if you have the navigation package, but i am not sure. But you can scroll through FOLDERS, which means you need to set them up on itunes, but it works. I f you have any more qeustions hit m e back..


----------



## art2go (Feb 22, 2011)

Much appreciated. I don't plan on purchasing the navigation package. Do you have a navigation package? What kit did you use? Is there any loss of sound quality? How many panels etc, did you have to remove before gaining access to the back of the radio? How long did it take you to complete the installation?


----------



## dee.signs (May 11, 2009)

No navigation is for girls.... But i think to install the supplied harness it took maybe fourty five minutes. This being the first time i took out the console in this 07, im sure i could do it again quicker. No loss of sound, more of the info display, ( speaking of, i have to upload my i pod) So it was quick and simple...


----------



## art2go (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks. What was the name of the integration kit?


----------

